# engine cuts off when running idle ....



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

my engine management light is on. when i pull up at traffic lights or sit in traffic the rev counter starts flickering then engine cuts off. it will not start straight away but on 3rd or 4th try .... it starts!!! then the EPC is on too??? any ideas??


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

2004 audi tt 150bhp roadster


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

i have had a new alternator fitted at xmas & on 30th of april had a new breather pipe & a new battery fitted!! i had the car plugged in to a diagnostic before the pipe & battery fit & it showed a code reffering to a throttle body/sensor?? what is that ??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It requires another VCDS/VagCom scan otherwise just guessing.
Air leaks on breather hoses, faulty crankshaft speed sensor.
When it fails to start does the Tacho show revs when spinning engine over?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk1 forum


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

hello hoggy... i have had a new alternator, a new battery & also a new breather hose replaced. i now have a complete internal electrical problem. my buttons for the petrol cap release & the boot dont work & also both my key fobs are non respondent ?? any ideas? ive had recovery out all fuses are good but he couldnt help with electrical petrol & boot release buttons?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hellsbells said:


> hello hoggy... i have had a new alternator, a new battery & also a new breather hose replaced. i now have a complete internal electrical problem. my buttons for the petrol cap release & the boot dont work & also both my key fobs are non respondent ?? any ideas? ive had recovery out all fuses are good but he couldnt help with electrical petrol & boot release buttons?


Hi, Re-Check fuses No.6,14, 37 & 38
Hoggy.


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

all fuses are ok.. i dont have cup holders on middle console but we disconnected the back so we could get to the red cable boot release..... but its not there?? no cable present! im not sure if you have seen my recent posts regarding electrical conponent buttons now not working & both fob keys dont work??? grrrrrrr


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

really sorry but i don't know vcds/vag com means?? my diagnostic port no longer works either???? so i cant get faults codes. my main problem at the moment is not being able to drive it because ive got low petrol with no way of releasing the flap!!! looks like ecu replacement?


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi hellsbells I have a 2000 225 roadster my manual boot release is in a flap behind drivers seat , I think the coupes are different having said that im no expert I hope you get sorted cheers Graham H  :wink:


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It requires another VCDS/VagCom scan otherwise just guessing.
> Air leaks on breather hoses, faulty crankshaft speed sensor.
> When it fails to start does the Tacho show revs when spinning engine over?
> Hoggy.


hi hoggy this was the print out from recovery after engine failed driving home from work. it cranked but did not fire


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

i have had a new ECU fitted as well only 3 weeks ago but still the petrol, boot, & convertible roof buttons still dont work. both my fob keys are still not working & my windows do not close up to the top??


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

hellsbells said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, It requires another VCDS/VagCom scan otherwise just guessing.
> ...


it is currently at the audi garage having a crank shaft speed sensor. im hoping to collect it tomorrow soooo fingers crossed


----------



## hellsbells (May 10, 2019)

Graham H said:


> Hi hellsbells I have a 2000 225 roadster my manual boot release is in a flap behind drivers seat , I think the coupes are different having said that im no expert I hope you get sorted cheers Graham H  :wink:


hi graham ... thank you for replying. do you mean the flap that you can lock with my key?? behind either my driver or passenger seat?


----------

